# Deep Drop Electric Reel Recommendations



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

What do you guys that are deep dropping recommend for reels? I've used the Electramates on 4/0s and 6/0s, and in my opinion they are crap. I've also used the Daiwa Tanacom Bull electric, and really like it. I'm just concerned about durability. I know Kristals have a good reputation, but I don't want to spend $1200 on a reel.

What are you guys using? Does anyone have any experience with Precision Electric Reels or Dolphin Electric Reels? Thanks.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't beat the Electramate with a Tiagra 80 or 130......

Lighter 4/0 reels don't have the umphhh!!!!!

George


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I have one Precision that I have fished for several years now. They are quiet, powerfull & reliable. The mounting bracketlooks kind of mickey mouse, but it has not created any problems. Be sure you don't have any loose clothing that can getcaughtin the drive between the motor and the reel. This drive is exposed with Precision's design, but hasn't been an issue for me. The other thing to consider with Precision is they are sealed units & can not be fixed on the spot if they crap out... they must be sent back to themanufacturer for repair. Having said that, mine has never had any problems. Hope this helps. :letsdrink


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

we use electramates also with penns. they have been fine for us but we dont deep drop everyday either. we may only do it once a few weeks.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Lindgren Pittman Shimano 80. It's a 24v unit and I might be persuaded to sell it since I never use it.



Send me a PM if you're interested. As I recall, its loaded with 200# spectra and I have a short J&M rod for it.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

electramate 940xp with a 9/0 penn. also use precisions a bit. precisions are made with bondo and you must cut into them and re bondo to fix switches etc... not user friendly for the do it yourselfer :banghead electramate is slower, but it seems to have more torque.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I've decided to go with the Daiwa to start with. If I'm happy with it, I'll probably add a second.


----------

